# Old Bucket Truck



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

It looks like a big soup can Chris.....:laughing:~CS~:laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

It's amazing to think that big cities and great civilizations for that matter were all built without the aid of computers and much of the modern technology we take for granted.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Sonny Boy ,Is that a 53 Chevy or something older in the picture?
:wheelchair::wheelchair:


----------



## bjjohns (Jun 10, 2015)

Insulated? We don't need no stinking insulated, we's on tires!


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Where's his harness? Where's the hardhat? No safety goggles? No retro reflective vest? No strobes on the truck? He's a goner.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Foshay tower, cool.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foshay_Tower


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

That's great. The bucket appears to be made from thick steel and riveted together. It looks like it is mounted on a conventional crane. Note the hook secured at the base of the rig. That means it could only move up and down and side to side in a arc. Also all movement would be controlled by the crane operator, not the guy in the bucket.

Wow


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah, when men got the job done!

You ever watch an old hockey game? Everyone including the goalie all spruced up, no helmets, no face mask for the goalie. The ol nose there to stop them 60 mile an hour pucks. Scary!

Folks were tough back then.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Then Aluminum jacket BX hit the market and men became sissies.

Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The guy is not wearing a high visibility tee shirt. He is doomed.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Must be circa 1947 

sent from a collect call via inmate phone


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Lep said:


> Sonny Boy ,Is that a 53 Chevy or something older in the picture?
> :wheelchair::wheelchair:


I'd say 52.


----------



## Nutmegger777 (Mar 14, 2014)

Yep...
In those days we trekked to school 10 miles one way, barefoot, both ways uphill. 
Those guys stripped BX armor with nothing but their teeth, and tested voltage with a bare finger. 
Ok, a bit of a fib about the teeth and 10 miles, but the bare finger is supposedly true?


----------

